# نظرة على احدث اجهزة فحص السيارات والشاحنات



## مجموعة الاجراس (22 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخوة الافاضل يسرنى ان اقدم لكم شروحات حول احدث اجهزة فحص السيارات ومن عدة مناشأ .

نبدأ اولا بمنتجات شركة NEXTECH 

صاحبة شعار ( التكنولوجيا القادمة ) ، شركة كورية في سيئول وهي من زعماء سوق صناعة معدات فحص وتشخيص الأعطال للسيارات ، وشركة رائدة في مجال دمج تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والمعلومات لخدمة قطاع معدات تشخيص أعطال السيارات .

وتنتج انواع مختلفة هي : 
(CARMAN-VG+ , CARMAN-LATE , CARMAN-I , CARMAN-Wi , CARMAN-AT )

CARMAN SCAN VG+
الجهاز الأكثر تطورا مع برنامج الفحص الكامل للسيارات الآسيوية والأوربية والأمريكية .. قراءة شفرات الأعطال ، قراءة معلومات الأنظمة ، تفعيل وتشغيل المشغلات ، برمجة المفاتيح ، برمجة جهاز التحكم عن بعد ، إعادة ضبط الأنظمة ، عرض المعلومات رقميا أو على شكل رسم موجي ، خزن المعلومات واستعادتها . يمتلك شاشة ملونة كبيرة بحجم 7 عقدة وتعمل باللمس مع بطارية طويلة العمر وذاكرة خزن عالية ( 80 كيكا ) تحتوي على مخططات وخرائط السيارات وكذلك 4 قنوات لراسم الإشارات ( SCOPE ) ومتعدد القياسات 
( AVO meter ) بالإضافة إلى مولد إشارات المحاكاة ...
وله كافة أنواع الوصلات الخاصة بالسيارات القديمة الآسيوية والأوربية ...

CARMAN-LITE 
الجهاز الاقتصادي ذو السعر التنافسي ، خفيف الوزن ، صغير الحجم ، مع برنامج الفحص الكامل للسيارات الآسيوية والأوربية والأمريكية .. قراءة شفرات الأعطال ، قراءة معلومات الأنظمة ، تفعيل وتشغيل المشغلات ، برمجة المفاتيح ، برمجة جهاز التحكم عن بعد ، إعادة ضبط الأنظمة ، عرض المعلومات رقميا أو على شكل رسم موجي ، خزن المعلومات واستعادتها . شاشة عرض بالأسود والأبيض .. مع إمكانية استخدامه عن طريق الحاسوب .
وله كافة أنواع الوصلات الخاصة بالسيارات القديمة الآسيوية والأوربية

CARMAN-I
الجهاز الفخري لمنتجات Carman وهو جهاز الوكالة المعتمد لشركات هيونداي و كيا الكورية . مع برنامج الفحص الكامل للسيارات الآسيوية والأوربية والأمريكية .. قراءة شفرات الأعطال ، قراءة معلومات الأنظمة ، تفعيل وتشغيل المشغلات ، برمجة المفاتيح ، برمجة جهاز التحكم عن بعد ، إعادة ضبط الأنظمة ، عرض المعلومات رقميا أو على شكل رسم موجي ، خزن المعلومات واستعادتها . شاشة عرض بالأسود والأبيض .. مع إمكانية استخدامه عن طريق الحاسوب .
وكذلك 2 قناة لراسم الإشارات ( SCOPE ) ومتعدد القياسات 
( AVO meter ) بالإضافة إلى مولد إشارات المحاكاة 

CARMAN-Wi 
هو وصلة الفحص بالاتصال مع الحاسوب اتصالا سلكيا عبر سلك 
( USB ) او لا سلكيا عبر ( Wi-Fi ) مع برنامج الفحص الكامل للسيارات الآسيوية والأوربية والأمريكية .. قراءة شفرات الأعطال ، قراءة معلومات الأنظمة ، تفعيل وتشغيل المشغلات ، برمجة المفاتيح ، برمجة جهاز التحكم عن بعد ، إعادة ضبط الأنظمة ، عرض المعلومات رقميا أو على شكل رسم موجي ، خزن المعلومات واستعادتها

CARMAN-AT 
احدث انتاج لسنة 2010 يعمل بتقنية جديدة واستجابة سريعة .. 
مع برنامج الفحص الكامل للسيارات الآسيوية والأوربية والأمريكية .. قراءة شفرات الأعطال ، قراءة معلومات الأنظمة ، تفعيل وتشغيل المشغلات ، برمجة المفاتيح ، برمجة جهاز التحكم عن بعد ، إعادة ضبط الأنظمة ، عرض المعلومات رقميا أو على شكل رسم موجي ، خزن المعلومات واستعادتها . 
شاشة ملونة حجم ( 5.7 عقدة ) تعمل باللمس مع بطارية داخلية طويلة العمر وذاكرة ذات سعة كبيرة ( 8 كيكا )

وكل هذه الاجهزة مضمونة سنة مع التحديث 

انتظرونى مع شركة اخرى قريبا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 فبراير 2011)

تقبل شكري وتقديري معلومات قيمة


----------



## saad_srs (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (23 فبراير 2011)

اشكر مروركم مع التقدير واليكم منتجات شركة texa الايطالية الرائدة في اوربا في هذا المجال فقد تأسست TEXA سنة 1992م لصناعة المعدات التقنية لتشخيص أعطال وعيوب الأنظمة الالكترونية للمركبات واسم TEXA = ( Tecnologie Elettroniche X Automotive ) والتي تعني التكنولوجيا الالكترونية للمركبات .
وطورت الشركة معدات فحص وتشخيص الأعطال للمركبات بأنواعها المختلفة بالإضافة إلى محللات الغازات والانبعاثات .
في 1999م أطلقت TEXA الجهاز ( AXONE 2000) وهو الأول في الأسواق الذي يمكن من الاتصال عبر الانترنت للحصول على الدعم الفني والتحديثات .. ثم أطلقت محطات صيانة أنظمة التكييف للمركبات ( KONFORT ) . ثم انتقلت إلى تقنية الاتصال اللاسلكي عبر ( Wi-Fi , Bluetooth , GPRS , GSM ) في اغلب المنتجات والى الوقت الحاضر مثل :
(AXONE 3 , AXONE Direct , AXONE Palmtop , AXONE Pad , AXONE Smart ,TRIBOX , UNIProbe , MULTI PEGASO , GASBOX , OPABOX ,KONFORT , RC2 , RC3 , TXT , TXC , TXB , TXM , OBD Log , OBD Matrix )


جهاز
AXONE 3 Mobile

جهاز الفحص والتشخيص والصيانة الاحترافي المتقدم لكافة انواع السيارات والشاحنات وبـالاتصال السـلكي المبـاشر او عبر وصـلات الاتصال غير المباشر 
( Bluetooth ) ... ويتميز بـ : -
شاشة ملونة كبيرة ( SVGA ) تعمل باللمس .
بطارية داخلية طويلة العمر قابلة للشحن .
ذاكرة خزن كبيرة ( 40 GB ) .
كاميرا انترنت .
اتصال ( Wi-Fi , LAN , USB ) ، ( TGS2 ) ، ( Google SEARCH ) إمكانية الاتصال مع اغلب أنواع الوصلات المنفصلة (NAVIGATOR TX Range , TRIBOX Range , GASBOX , OPBOX , UNIProbe ) 

اجهزة
AXONE Direct
Pad,Palmtop,smart
AXONE Direct 
لفحـص السيارات ذو تصـميم متكامل فـي الحداثة والبـساطة وسـهولة الاستخدام 
شاشة عرض تعمل باللمس ، امكانية الاتصال ( Bluetooth ) ، بطارية قابلة للشحن ، ( TGS2 ) ، ( Google SEARCH ) .
*AXONE Smart* 
للسيارات والدرجات جهاز مبسط واقتصادي السعر مع اغلب إمكانيات (AXONE Direct ) عدا الاتصال اللاسلكي .
شاشة عرض تعمل باللمس ، بطارية قابلة للشحن .
*AXONE Pad* 
وحدة عرض تستخـدم مــع الوصــلات اللاسلكية من منتجـات TEXA مـثل
(NAVIGATOR TX Range , TRIBOX Range , GASBOX , OPBOX , UNIProbe ) .
شاشة عرض تعمل باللمس , بطارية قابلة للشحن ، سهلة بالاستخدام ، مقاومة لضروف ومصاعب بيئة العمل . ، ( TGS2 ) ، ( Google SEARCH ) .
*AXONE Palmtop*
وحدة عرض صغيرة الحجم خفيفة الوزن للاستخدام الجيبي مع كل امكانيات سلالة AXONE تستخدم في ورش وشركات الصيانة ذات اعداد العاملين الكثيرة لسهولة حملها واستخدامها .
شاشة عرض تعمل باللمس , بطارية قابلة للشحن ، ( TGS2 ) ، ( Google SEARCH ) 

اجهزة
NAVIGATOR TX Range
هو وصلة فحص تتصل مباشرة مع المركبة وتتصل عبر ( Bluetooth ) مع وحدات العرض من شركة TEXA
مثل (AXONE 3 , AXONE Direct , AXONE Palmtop , AXONE Pad , MULTI PEGASO) أو مع الحاسوب المنفصل ( PC ) عبر ( USB ) أو ( Bluetooth ) .
وهناك عدة انواع منها ... ( TXB ) للدراجات بانواعها ... ( TXC ) للسيارات بانواعها ... ( TXT ) الشامل للشاحنات والسيارات والدراجات ، وتعمل مع كل برامج TEXA نوع ( IDC Range ) وتوفر سهولة في الاستخدام والحركة حول المركبة ومقاومة للضروف البيئية لمنطقة العمل

جهاز
TRIBOX Mobile
هو وصلة فحص تتصل مباشرة مع المركبة وتتصل عبر ( Bluetooth ) مع وحدات العرض من شركة TEXA
مثل (AXONE 3 , AXONE Direct , AXONE Palmtop , AXONE Pad , MULTI PEGASO) أو مع الحاسوب المنفصل ( PC ) عبر ( USB ) أو ( Bluetooth ) .
مع إمكانية تبديل كارتات الفحص الملحقة بها حسب نوع المركبة او العمل المطلوب ... 
ويمكن استخدامها للفحص المتنقل اثناء حركة المركبة بواسطة توصيلها مع كارت الانترنت ( GPRS ) .
ويمكن استخدام الكارتات التالية مع الوحدة حسب الوظيفة والعمل المطلوب : ( ACQ4 Measurement Modul , Electrical TNET Module , Battery , starter & alternator BPP Module , T-Diagnostic Mobule , Bluetooth Communication module , RS232-USB communication module , GPRS communication module )

جهاز
MULTI PEGASO
هو محطة متعددة الأغراض مركبة على عربة متحركة تتضمن حاسوب صناعي وطابعة ملونة ...
كما تحتوي على توصيلات إعادة الشحن لوحدات محللات الغاز العادم (GASBOX , OPABOX) .
وتتمكن من العمل كوحدة عرض لكل وصلات الفحص الأخرى (NAVIGATOR TX Range , TRIBOX Range , GASBOX , OPBOX , UNIProbe ) . 
وذلك بالاتصال اللاسلكي عبر تقنية ( Bluetooth ) .

جهاز
UNIProbe
هو وحدة تحليل وقياس تمتلك ستة ادوات مختلفة :-
اربع قنوات لراسم الاشارات الموجية ( OS.SCOP ) .
متعدد القياسات ( MULTI meter ) .
فاحص الشبكات ( NETWORK tester ).
فاحص البطاريات ( Battery Probe ) .
مولد الاشارات ( SIGNAL generator ) .
فاحص الضغوط ( Pressure tester ) .
ويستخدم مع شاشة عرض مثل الحاسوب الشخصي ( PC ) او مع اي من وحدات العرض
(AXONE 3 , AXONE Direct , AXONE Palmtop , AXONE Pad , MULTI PEGASO) 
بالاتصال اللاسلكي عبر تقنية ( Bluetooth )

جهاز
GASBOX , OPABOX
هي اجهزة تحليل للغازات العادمة الخارجة من محركات المركبات وهناك نوعين :
GASBOX لتحليل الغاز العادم لمحركات وقود ( البانزين ) .
OPABOX لتحليل الغاز العادم لمحركات وقود ( الديزل ) .
وتمتلك بطارية داخلية للعمل لمدة 6 ساعات بدون توصيل مع اسلاك القدرة لعدم اعاقة منطقة العمل .
وتتمكن من الاتصال اللاسلكي ( Bluetooth ) مع كل انواع وحدات العرض المتوفرة من TEXA :
(AXONE 3 , AXONE Direct , AXONE Palmtop , AXONE Pad , MULTI PEGASO).

جهاز
KONFORT Range
هو ماكينة خدمة وصيانة أنظمة التكييف لكل أنواع المركبات ...
وتختلف باختلاف سعة الخزان الداخلي لأنواع المركبات سيارات ، شاحنات ، باصات .
وتختلف بالوظائف الأوتوماتيكية أو نصف الأوتوماتيكية .... وتمتلك قاعدة بيانات الكترونية للمركبات قابلة للتحديث .
ولها الوظائف الأساسية مثل :
التفريغ والخزن ( RECOVER ) ، مع حساب كمية الزيت الخارجة مع الغاز .
السحب ( VAC. ) ، مع حساب أدنى تسريب في النظام .
حقن الغاز مع إضافة الزيت ( ANJ ) , حساب كمية الغاز أوتوماتيكيا .
فحص كفاءة النظام ( REF ) ، بالاتصال اللاسلكي مع متحسسات الحرارة .
كما تمتلك خاصية حقن السائل الضوئي لغرض تحديد نقاط التسريب المحتملة . 
وتتصل بمتحسسات قياس حرارة غرفة المركبة بواسطة تقنية ( Bluetooth ) لغرض حساب كفاءة نظام التبريد 

ارجو اكون قد وفقت بمسعاي واي اسئلة اواستفسارات حول اي نوع من انواع الاجهزة اعلاه انا بالخدمة


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الافاضل اعتذر عن التاخير واقدم لكم اليوم الشركة الاقدم في هذا المجال وهي الشركة الامريكية العملاقة SNAP-ON 
وله *مديات مختلفة وأنواعها تعطيك برامج تغطي السيارات الأمريكية إلى مستوى برامج الوكالات المعتمدة للصيانة ( OEM* *) كما تمتلك برامج السيارات الواردة من آسيا أو أوربا . وتتضمن راسم إشارات متعدد القنوات ، ومتعدد القياسات ، كما تحتوي على مخططات وخرائط السيارات وبشكل مبسط وواسع المدى إلى السنوات الحديثة . وكما تتمكن من توفير ملفات إدارة وتخطيط عمليات الصيانة في الورش وتحفظها في الأجهزة ذاتها . *
*أنواعها: ( ETHOS , SOLUS , VANTAGE , MODIS , VERUS* * ) .*

جهاز
ETHOS
جهاز الفحص الأخف وزنا ، الأصغر حجما ، سريع الاستجابة ، ذو بطارية داخلية ، شاشة عرض ( *4.7* *) عقدة ( اسود ابيض ) ، إمكانية عرض المعلومات بشكل رقمي أو رسوم موجية ، إمكانية الربط مع الطابعات ، حفظ آخر ( 20 مركبة ) .. كل مواصفات عمليات الفحص وتشخيص السيارات ، خاصية التعرف على رقم الهيكل للمركبة ( VIN* *) .*
*يحتوي : برنامج السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية ، ( حسب الطلب برنامج السيارات الأوربية ) ، توصيلات السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية القديمة ، فديو تعليمي ، شاحن كهربائي ، وصلة ( USB* *) ، بطاريات إضافية ..* 

جهاز
SOLUS pro 
الاختصاصي لتحليل المشاكل المعقدة بامتلاكه قاعدة بيانات تحليل الأعطال لأكثر من ( 30 ) مركبة أمريكية وآسيوية مع ( مليون ) نبذة لاقتراحات الأعطال المحتملة ... مع خاصية إعادة الضبط والتهيئة ( Adaptation & Relearn *) .... *
*شاشة ( **6.2* *) ، سرعة بالاستجابة ، حفظ الطاقة ، نظام عمل ( ** Windows CE* *) ، حفظ عمليات الفحص قابلية التغير للشاشة ، رسم إشارات موجية ، إمكانية تفعيل وتشغيل المستهلكات ، اتصال ( USB* *) للطباعة ، ذاكرة خارجية للخزن ( Flash* *) ، برنامج تحليل للمركبات الأمريكية من ( 1980* *~* *) والآسيوية من ( 1983* *~* *) ...*
*يحتوي : برنامج السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية ، ( حسب الطلب برنامج السيارات الأوربية ) ، توصيلات السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية القديمة ، فديو تعليمي ، بطارية قابلة للشحن ، قاعدة البطارية ، شاحن كهربائي ، وصلة ( USB* *)*

جهاز
VANTAGE pro
هــو جــهاز موازي لأجــهزة الفحص عبارة عن مقياس متــعدد القياسات 
( Multimeter *) مع راسم موجات ثنائي القنات ( Lab Scope* *) ، مع قاعدة بيانات لأكثر من ( 40 ) نوع من السيارات الأمريكية والأسيوية والأوربية ...*
*شاشة ( **5.6* *) ملونة ، بطارية شحن ، سرعة بالاستجابة ، وصلة ( USB* *) للطبــاعة ، تســجيل ( 57) ساعة ، خزن ( 10000 ) نموذج ، وأكثر مـن 
( 2 مليون ) نبذة عمل مع ( 8 مليون ) نموذج تحليل وكذلك ( 45000 ) نموذج مقارنة للأنواع المختلفة من المركبات تشمل ( 40) شركة سيارات عالمية منذ 1979م ، مع إيضاح الحساسات والمنفذات ، مواقع الأجزاء ، خطوات الفحص ، خرائط الأنظمة الكهربائية ...*
*يحتوي : قاعدة بيانات السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية الأوربية ، توصيلات الفحص لراسم الإشارات مع الملحقات ، فديو تعليمي ، بطارية قابلة للشحن ، قاعدة البطارية ، شاحن كهربائي ، وصلة ( USB* *) .
**راسم الإشارات ( قناتين ) **3 Mhz , 1mv~ 200v , 50Kv* *مع توصيلات قياس القدح الثانوي لملفات الاشعال .*
*متعدد القياس ، ذو مدى أوتوماتيكي ، ممانعة عالية ، قياس الجهد ، التيار ، المقاومة ، التردد ، النبضات .*

جهاز
MODIS 
جهاز فحص وتشخيص متعدد الوضائف يمتلك راسم اشارات ( Lap – Scop *) ذو ( 4 ) قنوات مع متعدد القياس (Multimeter* *) . شاشة حجم ( **7 VGA* *) ملونة ، نضام عمل ( ** Windows CE* *) ، وصلات ربط ( USB , AUX , VGA ** ) مع ذاكرة خارجية ( Flash* *) .*
*جهاز الفحص : يمتلك قاعدة بيانات الزبائن ، خاصية الرسم ، العرض الواسع ، المعلومات الانية ، اعادة الضبط والتهيئة ، التسجيل والحفظ ، التعرف على رقم الهيكل ( VIN* *) .*
*قاعدة البيانات : لاكثر من ( 40 ) مركبة عالمية منذ 1979م مع نبذ الفحص وخطواته ، المخططات والخرائط لاكثر الانواع مع الحساسات والمنفذات ومكتبة الرسوم الموجية للمقارنة .*
*راسم الاشارات : ( 4 ) قنوات **3 Mhz , 1mv~ 200v , 50Kv* *مع توصيلات قياس القدح الثانوي لملفات الاشعال .*
*متعدد القياس ، ذو مدى أوتوماتيكي ، ممانعة عالية ، قياس الجهد ، التيار ، المقاومة ، التردد ، النبضات .*
*يحتوي : برنامج السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية ، ( حسب الطلب برنامج السيارات الأوربية ) ، قاعدة بيانات ومخططات السيارات ، توصيلات السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية القديمة ، ( 4 ) توصيلات لراسم الموجات مع الملحقات ، فديو تعليمي ، بطارية قابلة للشحن ، شاحن كهربائي ، وصلة ( USB* *) .*

جهاز
VERUS 
جهاز القمة الطموح متعدد الوظائف لإدارة عمليات الزبائن وكذلك عمليات الفحص والتشخيص المتقدمة بالإضافة إلى راسم إشارات ( Lap – Scop ) ذو ( 4 ) قنوات مع متعدد القياس (Multimeter ) . ويعمل وفق برنامج ( Windows XP ) مع ذاكرة خزن ( 80 GB ) . ووصلة ربط انترنت ( Wi-Fi ) لتصفح البريد الالكتروني او منتديات الصيانة او الدخول الى مواقع الشركات المنتجة للسيارات او المجهزة للمواد الاحتياطية ، مع شاشة تعمل باللمس ... 
شاشة ( XGA 10.4 ) تعمل باللمس سرعة بالاستجابة ، بطارية شحن ، وصلات اتصال (Wi-Fi , LAN , VGA , USB , AUX ) مع ذاكرة ( 80 GB ) وإمكانية العمل بنظام ( J2534 ) من خلال مواقع الشركات المنتجة للسيارات لغرض إعادة برمجتها .
جهاز الفحص : يمـتلك قاعدة بيانات الزبائن ، خاصية الـرسم ( 16 ) إشارة او
( 50 ) معلومة ، العرض الواسع ، المعلومات الآنية ، اعادة الضبط والتهيئة ، التسجيل والحفظ ، التعرف على رقم الهيكل ( VIN ) .
قاعدة البيانات : لاكثر من ( 40 ) مركبة عالمية منذ 1979م مع نبذ الفحص وخطواته ، المخططات والخرائط لاكثر الانواع مع الحساسات والمنفذات ومكتبة الرسوم الموجية للمقارنة .
راسم الإشارات : ( 4 ) قنوات 3 Mhz , 1mv~ 200v , 50Kv مع توصيلات قياس القدح الثانوي لملفات الإشعال .
متعدد القياس ، ذو مدى أوتوماتيكي ، ممانعة عالية ، قياس الجهد ، التيار ، المقاومة ، التردد ، النبضات .
يحتوي : برنامج السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية ، ( حسب الطلب برنامج السيارات الأوربية ) ، توصيلات السيارات الأمريكية والآسيوية القديمة ، ( 4 ) توصيلات لراسم الموجات مع الملحقات ، فديو تعليمي ، بطارية قابلة للشحن ، شاحن كهربائي ، وصلات مختلفة .

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل عدم التردد في اي استفسار او سؤال


----------



## الكشفى (4 مارس 2011)

اتمنى ذكر الاسعار ايضاً ولكم الف شكر


----------



## اركان علوان (5 مارس 2011)

مجموعه الاجراس انتم في الامام دائما وفقكم الله


----------



## مجموعة الاجراس (17 مارس 2011)

نقدم لكم اليوم اجهزة الشركة الفتية JBT الصينية وهي شركة فتية لكن بضمانات حقيقية وخدمات ما بعد البيع 
JBT - CS-538D






جهاز فحص السيارات متخصص بالسيارات الأسيوية بالإضافة إلى توفر السيارات الأوربية والأمريكية . وهو معتمد في العديد من وكالات إنتاج السيارات في الصين مثل : ( FAW – VOLKSWAGEN , ZZNISSAN – NISSEN , SOUEAST – MITSUBISHI , GUANGZHOU- HONDA , TIANJIN Faw-TOYOTA , SHAC – SSANG YONG , YONGYUAN- UFO ) 
ذو شاشة عرض ( LCD ) ملون ، طابعة داخلية ، إمكانية توصيل مع عارضة ، نظام اتصال ( CANBUS ) 
ويتمكن من كافة عمليات الفحص والتشخيص من قراءة شفرات الأعطال وتحليل المعلومات الحالية وإعادة الضبط وتصفير مصابيح الصيانة ...
كما يوفر إمكانية المقارنة مع المعلومات المخزونة وإظهار علامات لونية على القراءات الحالية لتحديد مستواها ... إمكانية تحديث عبر الانترنت *وللمزيد من المعلومات والتفاصيل حمل الملف ( تحميل )*




JBT - CS538C





جهاز متخصص بفحص السيارات بأنواعها الأسيوية ، الأوربية ، الأمريكية .
يمتلك الوظائف الكاملة لقراءة شفرات الأعطال وتحليل المعلومات الحالية وإعادة الضبط والتهيئة وتصفير إشارات مصابيح الصيانة .
شاشة عرض ( LCD ) ملونة كبيرة ، مفاتيح سهلة بالاستخدام ، علامات لونية للقراءات الحالية للتنبيه من القراءات الغير صحيحة ، خفيف الوزن اقتصادي السعر 
مع إمكانية ربطه إلى طابعة خارجية .*وللمزيد من المعلومات والتفاصيل حمل الملف ( تحميل )*







JBT-CS638B





جهاز فحص وتشخيص للشاحنات 
سهل الاستخدام , اقتصادي ، مقاوم للظروف ، سريع الاستجابة ، عرض سريع للمعلومات ، إمكانية الاتصال مع طابعة خارجية ، قوي في فحص الأنظمة الالكترونية ، تصميم عالمي مع كل التوصيلات الإضافية ، تحديث عبر شبكة الانترنت .
لفحص أنواع الشاحنات ( 12V / 24V ) بنوعيها ( بنزين أو ديزل ) 
ويشمل بالفحص : ( VOLVO – EAGLE – CATERPILLAR – INTERNATIONAL – CUNNINS – FREIGHTLINER - & All Chinese Brands )
*وللمزيد من المعلومات والتفاصيل حمل الملف ( تحميل )*


----------



## اركان علوان (17 مارس 2011)

مجموعه************* انتم في القمه دائما وسوف تستمرون انشاء الله


----------



## جلال العبيدي (24 أبريل 2011)

الاخ العزيز مشكور على مجهودك
هل هناك جهاز يعمل باللغة العربية ويدعم جميع انواع العجلات الامريكية والاسيوية والاوربية؟
وتكون الترجمة رسمية وليست تحوير محلي


----------



## اركان علوان (24 أبريل 2011)

:14:


اركان علوان قال:


> مجموعه************* انتم في القمه دائما وسوف تستمرون انشاء الله


----------



## حيدر الكهربائي (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجوا انترشدوني هل الجهاز يعطي ارقام للاعطال وهناك برنامج في الحسوب يترجم الرقام الى اعطال واين اجد البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حيدر الكهربائي (18 مايو 2011)

اين اجد وكلاء لبيع اجهزه فحص السيارات في العراق او في بغداد مع التدريب على الفحص مع التوفيق


----------



## اركان علوان (19 مايو 2011)

حيدر الكهربائي قال:


> اين اجد وكلاء لبيع اجهزه فحص السيارات في العراق او في بغداد مع التدريب على الفحص مع التوفيق


اذهب الى مجموعه الاجراس فرب جسر الطالبيه وسوف تجد ظا:16: لتك


----------



## ysmco (24 مايو 2011)

جهاز لانش مستر بسعر 8000 معاه هدية 
مع اسم المستخدم و الباسورد التحديث لمدة سنة مجانا
السعودية مكة المكرمة ابو عمار 0568899994


----------



## smarttech (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحدث الأجهزة الصينية والكورية والإيطالية فى تشخيص أعطال اسيارات*

الأجهزة الأحدث فى مجال فحص السيارات وكشف الأعطال وبيانها كالتالى أولاً : الأجهزة الصينية :جهاز Launch X 431 Master / Supper Scanner جهاز Launch x431 supper Scanner لكشف اعطال السياراتالجديد : - تحديث مجانى لمدة سنتان-	55 ماركة عربية -	يدعم اللغة العربية -	طابعة داخليةالمواصفات الفنية :- امكانية فحص المحرك, صندوق التروس A/T و ABS - قراءة و محو الأخطاء, - قراءة المتغيرات, - اختبار المكونات, - برجمة المكونات مثل المفاتيح, رشاشات الديزل, و طلمة الديزل...وغيرهم. - اعادة الضبط لبعض مكونات وحدة التحكم. - مدمج بطابعة لطباعة التقارير.وظائف الجهاز:1-تشخيص أعطال السيارات بإظهار كود العطل وكذلك وصف نوع العطل وتحديد مكانه (Red Fault Codes and Description)مع إمكانية محوه Code Erase 2-يستخدم في فحص المحرك (Engine) وصندوق التروس الإلكتروني (A/T) والفرامل (ABS) ونظام الوسائد الهوائية (Air Bags) والمفتاح المشفر (Immobilizer)والكترونيات الجسم والتابلوه وكافة أدوات التحكم الإلكتروني بالسيارة حسب تجهيز السيارة. 3-قراءة بيانات السيارة (Data Display) التي تصل إلى وحدة تحكم السيارة (الكمبيوتر) ويعرضها بالكامل على الشاشة في صورة بيانات رقمية (Digital) وكذلك في صورة رسوم بيانية (Graphics) يتمكن المستخدم من قراءة كل بيانات السيارة بالكامل، وذلك لمراجعة كل البيانات الحالية للمركبة. 4-اختبار التشغيل والإيقاف لأي جزء في السيارة (Actuation Test)مثل اختبار إيقاف إحدى الرشاشات أو قطع الإشعال عن اسطوانة معينة، أو تشغيل أي مضخة أو مروحة أو التكييف أو التحكم في فتحة الخانق إلخ..... 5-عمل توافق (Adaptation) بين أي جزء جديد يتم تركيبة (قطع غيار إلكترونية أو ميكانيمية) وبين وحدة التحكم وباقي أجزاء المركبة وذلك ليعرف كمبيوتر السيارة على الجزء الجديد.أهم المزايا:1-باللغة بالعربية واللغة الأنجليزية. 2-برامج الجهاز مخزنة على كارت تخزين (CF Card) ذو سعة عالية 64 ميجا، يتحمل التحديث. 3-يتم تحديث برامج الجهاز باستخدام الانترنت ومن خلال جهاز كمبيوتر في أي وقت للعمل على أي موديل يظهر في الأسواق. 4- لكل جهاز كلمة سر للدخول على موقع الانترنت Welcome to X431 Website 5-التحديث مجاني لمدة عامين 6-تسجيل بيانات العملاء (الاسم – العنوان – التليفون – البريد الإلكتروني – رقم السيارة – نوعها.... إلخ. 7- ساعة عالمية لمعرفة التقيت في أي عاصمة من عواصم العالم. 8- قاموس لترجمة الكلمات. 9- مزود بالة حاسبة عملية تحتوي على إمكانية تحويل الكميات مثل ( الطول والوزن والحجم.....إالخ 10- مجموعة من الألعاب للتسلية. 11-يعمل بنظام LINUXاللماثل لنظام Windows مما يجعل الجهاز سهل في التعامل. 12-لا يحتاج الجهاز إلى صيانة دورية وإنما يحتاج لتحديثة كلما ظهرت موديلات حديثة، أو ماركات جديدة.المرفقات مع الجهاز:- الكابل الرئيسى1.	- كاتالوج الجهاز2.	- كابلات جميع السيارات الحديثة و ما قبلها- كابلات توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز من الولاعة و من بطارية السيارةثانياً : الأجهزة الكورية : جهاز cm scan لتشخيص أعطال السياراتتحديث مجانى لمدة سنتانالمميزات: إمكانية قراءة وتحديد الأعطال. إمكانية محو الأعطال. عرض البيانات الحالية . تعريف وحدات التحكم وقطع الغيار الجديدة بالإضافة الى بعض الوظائف الخاصة.ماركات السيارات التي يفحصها جهاز cm scan السيارات الاسيوية:دايو - شيفورليه – هيونداى –كيا- سامسونج- سلنج يانج – تويوتا – ميتسوبيشى – نيسان –لكزس – انفينتى – هوندا – اكيورا – مازدا – سوبارو سوزوكى – اوسوزو – دايهاتسو – وسيارات التويوتا الميكروباص والنصف نقل.السيارات الأوروبية:مرسيدس – بى ام دبليو – فولكس فاجن – أودى – سكودا سيات – أوبل – فاكسهل – رينو – بيجو – ستروين – فيات – الساب –الفورد الأوروبى - ألفا روميو – فولفو – لاند روفر.السيارات الامريكية : جى ام – كرايسلر – فورد - دودج.السيارات الماليزية: بروتون بردوا شيفورليه.سيارات امريكا اللاتينية : برنتو – شيفى – كورسا (جى ام برازيلى ).السيارات الأسترالية: فورد استرالى – هولدن – جى ام. السيارات الهندية : ماهيندرا – تاتا.السيارات الصينية : جريت وول – شيرى – زين كيا – شينيز موتورز.السيارات الايرانية : بيجو – كيا.سيارات أخرى : الجهاز مزود ببرنامج OBDII/EOBD للعمل على جميع السيارات الأخرى التى تدعم أى من بروتوكولات النظام المذكور.ميزات خاصية TPMS نظام قياس ضغط الإطارات للعديد من السيارات الحديثة.المكونات:وحدة تشخيص الأعطال الوحدة الرئيسية كابل رئيسي . كابل توصل تيار كهربائي من الولاعة. كابل توصيل تيار كهربائي من بطارية السيارة. كابل توصيل تيار كهربائي AC/DC 220V كابلات توصيل لجميع ماركات السيارات.ثالثاً والأهم : الأجهزة الإيطالية :أولاً : أجهزة كشف أعطال اسيارات الملاكى جهاز Texa-TXC لكشف ألاعطالاللغات : متوفر باللغة العربيةماركة: الايطالية Texa طراز : Navigator TXT بلد المنشا: ايطالياالخصائص:يعمل جهاز التكسا على السيارات الملاكى فقط.وظائف الجهاز: 1- قراءة أكواد الأعطال (الأخطاء)DTCفى هذه القائمة يتم تبيين الأخطاء الحالية و المسجلة مع امكانية المساعدة و التفصيل2- محو الأعطالحيث يقوم الجهاز بقراءة ومسح الأعطال القديمة المخزنة في ذاكرة الكنترول3- اختبار المكونات (Activation) :تمكنك هذه القائمة من عمل اختبارات للانظمة المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم المختارة , ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك بتقليل الاحتمالات المسببة للعطل والأختبارات الموجودة مثل اختبار ضغط الأسطوانات واختبار مراوح التبريد واختبار بلوف الهواء للفرامل واختبار صحة توصيل حساس الكرنك والكامة بطريقة صحيحة وغيرها من الأختبارات الهامة للمركبة.4- برمجة المكونات(Setting):يقوم جهاز تكسا ببرمجة العديد من الكنترولات مثل برمجة الفتيس بعد عمل اصلاحات كبيرة وايضا ضبط المريات الصغيرة والكبيرة وبرمجة قرب الهواء وغيرها.5- قراءة المتغيرات (ECU Info&Parameters) :تظهر المتغيرات الخاصة بوحدة التحكم المختارة فى هذه القائمة, مما يسمح لك الأطلاع على قراءة الأشارة الفعلية لجميع الحساسات المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم.6- امكانية اختبار جميع وحدات التحكم فى اْن واحد (TGS 2) :يتم عمل بحث شامل على المنظومات المختارة من القائمة, يبدأ البرنامج بالتعرف على المنظومات المتوافرة فى المركبة, و اظهار اذا كان بها أخطاء حالبة أم مسجلة ؟7- معلومات عن بيانات الصيانةيقوم البرنامج بمساعدة الفني اثناء الصيانة وذلك بتوضيح خطوات الصيانة وطرق فك وتركيب المكونات والحلول الممكنة للاعطال8- مواقع المكوناتيقوم البرنامج بتوضيح اماكن المكونات عن طريق الصور التوضيحية9- مخططات الأسلاك (Wiring diagram )يظهر مخطط الاسلاك لكل منظومة على حدى لتسهيل الوصول الى الجزء المراد معرفته , يتم توضيح مكان الحساس فى المركبة وطريقة توصيله مع وحدة التحكم .الموصفات الفنية:الأبعاد: 160*170*55مم الوزن: 1كجم Intel PXA 255 400MHZ وحدة المعالجة: الذاكرة الداخلية: 64 ميجا وحدة الطاقة الخارجية: 8:32 فولت معدل استهلاك الطاقة: 18:25 أمبير الأتصال اللاسلكي بالكمبيوتر: عن طريق البلوتوثالمشتمالات:1 – الجهاز(Navigator) 2 – وصلة السيارات ما بعد سنة 2003(OBD ll) 3 – كابلات توصيل الكهرباء من البطارية و من الولاعة 4 – برنامجIDC4 5 - كابل USB للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر 6 - كمبيوتر Laptop (اختيارى) 7 – جهاز Axone Pad (اختيارى) 8 – شنطة كابلات جميع الشاحنات (اختيارى)تعتمد بعض الأمكانيات السابقة على نوع وحدة التحكم الموجودة في المركبةثانياً : كشف أعطال الشاحنات :جهاز Texa TXT تشخيص أعطال جميع الشاحنات:اللغة : متوفر باللغة العربيةماركة : تكسا الايطاليةطراز:Navigator TXTبلد المنشا: ايطاليايعمل جهاز التكسا على جميع انواع الشاحنات بجميع موديلاتها مثل:IVECO:- Eurocargo - Eurostar - Euro Trakker - Power Star - StarlisMAN:-F90 - F2000 - TG A - TG S - TG X MERCEDES:-Actros - ActrosMP2 - Atego - Atego - AxorScania:-113 - 114 - 124 - 144 - 164Mitsubishi Fuzo:- Rentault:- Magnuim - PremiumVOLVO:- FM-FH DAF:- CF - New CF - XF 95DAEWOO:-FAWيمكنه العمل لاسلكيا عن طريق Bluetooth مع جهاز الكمبيوتر أوجهاز Axone Pad من شركة TEXA أيضاIDC4) وظائف برنامج الجهاز DTC 1 - قراءة أكواد الأعطال الأخطاء فى هذه القائمة يتم تبيين الأخطاء الحالية و المسجلة مع امكانية المساعدة و التفصيل.2 - محو الأعطال:حيث يقوم الجهاز بقراءة ومسح الأعطال القديمة المخزنة في ذاكرة الكنترول: (Activation)3 - اختبار المكونات تمكنك هذه القائمة من عمل اختبارات للانظمة المتعلقة بوحدة التحكم المختارة , ويتم الاستفادة من ذلك بتقليل الاحتمالات المسببة للعطل والأختبارات الموجودة مثل اختبار ضغط الأسطوانات واختبار مراوح التبريد واختبار بلوف الهواء للفرامل واختبار صحة توصيل حساس الكرنك والكامة بطريقة صحيحة وغيرها من الأختبارات الهامة للمركبة- اختبار الأنضغاط:يسمح لك هذا الأختبار بتقييم كفاءة المحرك، يعمل الفحص بواسطة تفعيل دور المارش، والتي تتحكم بجرك المارش وليس بطلمات الحقن ، بعد ثواني قليلة تتوقف امكانية الMR بواسطتها ويتنهى الأختبار.ويعبر عن هذه النتائج بالنسبة بالنسبة المئوية لكل اسطوانة على حدة ويجرى عادة هذا الأختبار عن طريق حساس الRPMولوقلت النسبة عن 70%يدل ذلك حتما على وجود مشاكل ميكانيكية (مثل تاكل شنابر الأسطوانات او عطل في الراشاشات).- زمن فتح الرشاشات:القيم المقاسة تتعلق بزمن شحن الرشاش ولا يمكن ان تستخدم هذه القيم لفحص حركة وضعية الأبرة للقيم الاعلى ، وتعتمد هذه القيم على درجه الحرارة وفي بداية التدوير البارد يمكن ان تكون اعلى من 1 مل ثانية وهذه القيم العلية بالنسبة للمحرك الدافئ بمكن ان تتضمن مشاكل ميكانيكية عند المضخة المحجوبة.- قراءة قيم التعويض للاسطوانة:يسمح هذا النوع من الاجراءات لك بقراءة قيم التعويض والتي تعدها وحدة التحكم الMR لكل طلمبة رشاش.- اختبار قطع الأسطوانات:عندما تختار هذا الأختبار يمكنك الأستمرار عن طريق اسهم لاعلى ولاسفل بتفعيل اسطوانة واحده فقط كل مرة ويقوم بعرض الأسطوانة التي تم تفعيلها ،اكمل العملية بالضغط على الدخول ، لكي تمنع تلف المحرك نقترح اعادة تفعيل اسطوانة واحدة قبل توقيف تفعيل الأخرى، تذكر دائما ان هذا سوف يتم اتوماتيكيا بواسطة وحدة التحكم حالما تنتهي من الفحص.- اختبار توازن الأسطوانة في السلانسيه:توازن الأسطوانة اثناء السلانسيه يتم عادة عندما يعمل المحرك بدون استقرار عند السلانسيه ويرسل معلومات صحيحة حول عمل وحدة الرشاش ، وعند فحص الوصلات والخطوط والتأكد من انها سليمة ، وتوجد قيمة لاي مضخة اعلى من 3% عليك ان تتابع بتغيير وضعية الطلمبة بواحدة اخرى بجانبها فإذا بقيت القيمة في القراءة التالية كما هي او اكثر من 3% دل ذلك على وجود خلل بوحدة التحكم الMR اما اذا كانت القراءة اقل من 3% يدل ذلك على ان الطلمبة الت تم تبديلها من قبل تالفة.- اختبار عمل البلوف الكهربية:يسمح هذا الأختبار بتفعيل الصمامات اللولبية التناسبية( Solenoid 2,3,4) ويعتمد هذا الأختبار على المتغيرات والتي يتم اعدادها لكل المخارج.Setting) 4- برمجة المكوناتيقوم جهاز تكسا ببرمجة العديد من الكنترولات مثل برمجة الفتيس بعد عمل اصلاحات كبيرة وايضا ضبط المريات الصغيرة والكبيرة وبرمجة قرب الهواء وغيرهاECU Info&Parameters) 5 - قراءة المتغيراتتظهر المتغيرات الخاصة بوحدة التحكم المختارة فى هذه القائمة, مما يسمح لك الأطلاع على قراءة الأشارة الفعلية لجميع الحساسات المتعلقة بوحدة التحكمTGS 2) 6 - امكانية اختبار جميع وحدات التحكم فى اْن واحديتم عمل بحث شامل على المنظومات المختارة من القائمة, يبدأ البرنامج بالتعرف على المنظومات المتوافرة فى المركبة, و اظهار اذا كان بها أخطاء حالبة أم مسجلة ؟7 - معلومات عن بيانات الصيانة:يقوم البرنامج بمساعدة الفني اثناء الصيانة وذلك بتوضيح خطوات الصيانة وطرق فك وتركيب المكونات والحلول الممكنة للاعطال8 - مواقع المكونات:يقوم البرنامج بتوضيح اماكن المكونات عن طريق الصور التوضيحية9 - مخططات الأسلاك (Wiring diagram ):يظهر مخطط الاسلاك لكل منظومة على حدى لتسهيل الوصول الى الجزء المراد معرفته , يتم توضيح مكان الحساس فى المركبة وطريقة توصيله مع وحدة التحكم .الموصفات الفنية:الأبعاد: 160*170*55ممالوزن: 1كجموحدة المعالجة: Intel PXA 255 400MHZالذاكرة الداخلية: 64 ميجاوحدة الطاقة الخارجية: 8:32 فولتمعدل استهلاك الطاقة: 18:25 أمبيرالأتصال اللاسلكي بالكمبيوتر: عن طريق البلوتوثالمشتمالات:1 – الجهاز(Navigator)2 – وصلة السيارات ما بعد سنة 2003 (OBD ll) 3 – كابلات توصيل الكهرباء من البطارية و من الولاعة4 – برنامجIDC45 - كابل USB للتوصيل بالكمبيوتر6 - كمبيوتر Laptop (اختيارى)7 – جهاز Axone Pad (اختيارى)8 – شنطة كابلات جميع الشاحنات (اختيارى)تعتمد بعض الأمكانيات السابقة على نوع وحدة التحكم الموجودة في المركبةمنقول من موقع شركة سمارت تك أجهزة تشخيص أعطال السيارات وتجهيز مراكز الخدمة بالمعدات الملاكي والنقل والشاحنات والباصات والدراجات البخارية والجرارات الزراعية واليخوت


----------



## smarttech (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*جهاز فحص السيارات باللغة العربية*

الأجهزة الأحدث فى مجال فحص السيارات وكشف الأعطال وبيانها كالتالى أولاً : الأجهزة الصينية :جهاز Launch X 431 Master / Supper Scanner جهاز Launch x431 supper Scanner لكشف اعطال السياراتالجديد : - تحديث مجانى لمدة سنتان-	55 ماركة عربية -	يدعم اللغة العربية -	طابعة داخليةالمواصفات الفنية :- امكانية فحص المحرك, صندوق التروس A/T و ABS - قراءة و محو الأخطاء, - قراءة المتغيرات, - اختبار المكونات, - برجمة المكونات مثل المفاتيح, رشاشات الديزل, و طلمة الديزل...وغيرهم. - اعادة الضبط لبعض مكونات وحدة التحكم. - مدمج بطابعة لطباعة التقارير.وظائف الجهاز:1-تشخيص أعطال السيارات بإظهار كود العطل وكذلك وصف نوع العطل وتحديد مكانه (Red Fault Codes and Description)مع إمكانية محوه Code Erase 2-يستخدم في فحص المحرك (Engine) وصندوق التروس الإلكتروني (A/T) والفرامل (ABS) ونظام الوسائد الهوائية (Air Bags) والمفتاح المشفر (Immobilizer)والكترونيات الجسم والتابلوه وكافة أدوات التحكم الإلكتروني بالسيارة حسب تجهيز السيارة. 3-قراءة بيانات السيارة (Data Display) التي تصل إلى وحدة تحكم السيارة (الكمبيوتر) ويعرضها بالكامل على الشاشة في صورة بيانات رقمية (Digital) وكذلك في صورة رسوم بيانية (Graphics) يتمكن المستخدم من قراءة كل بيانات السيارة بالكامل، وذلك لمراجعة كل البيانات الحالية للمركبة. 4-اختبار التشغيل والإيقاف لأي جزء في السيارة (Actuation Test)مثل اختبار إيقاف إحدى الرشاشات أو قطع الإشعال عن اسطوانة معينة، أو تشغيل أي مضخة أو مروحة أو التكييف أو التحكم في فتحة الخانق إلخ..... 5-عمل توافق (Adaptation) بين أي جزء جديد يتم تركيبة (قطع غيار إلكترونية أو ميكانيمية) وبين وحدة التحكم وباقي أجزاء المركبة وذلك ليعرف كمبيوتر السيارة على الجزء الجديد.أهم المزايا:1-باللغة بالعربية واللغة الأنجليزية. 2-برامج الجهاز مخزنة على كارت تخزين (CF Card) ذو سعة عالية 64 ميجا، يتحمل التحديث. 3-يتم تحديث برامج الجهاز باستخدام الانترنت ومن خلال جهاز كمبيوتر في أي وقت للعمل على أي موديل يظهر في الأسواق. 4- لكل جهاز كلمة سر للدخول على موقع الانترنت Welcome to X431 Website 5-التحديث مجاني لمدة عامين 6-تسجيل بيانات العملاء (الاسم – العنوان – التليفون – البريد الإلكتروني – رقم السيارة – نوعها.... إلخ. 7- ساعة عالمية لمعرفة التقيت في أي عاصمة من عواصم العالم. 8- قاموس لترجمة الكلمات. 9- مزود بالة حاسبة عملية تحتوي على إمكانية تحويل الكميات مثل ( الطول والوزن والحجم.....إالخ 10- مجموعة من الألعاب للتسلية. 11-يعمل بنظام LINUXاللماثل لنظام Windows مما يجعل الجهاز سهل في التعامل. 12-لا يحتاج الجهاز إلى صيانة دورية وإنما يحتاج لتحديثة كلما ظهرت موديلات حديثة، أو ماركات جديدة.المرفقات مع الجهاز:- الكابل الرئيسى1.	- كاتالوج الجهاز2.	- كابلات جميع السيارات الحديثة و ما قبلها- كابلات توصيل الكهرباء للجهاز من الولاعة و من بطارية السيارة[email protected]


----------



## FCAR (12 فبراير 2013)

هو أحدث جهاز فحص متعددة الوظائف السيارات وهو متخصص في تصميم لتشخيص أنظمة التحكم الإلكتروني محرك البنزين والديزل  
وقد تلقى هذا المنتج ترحيبا حارا منذ وصوله إلى السوق. ويستخدم على نطاق واسع في معظم الدول من مختلف شركات الصيانة،و شركات صناعة السيارات، ومحطات التصليح ومصنعين السيارات البنزين والديزل 
يتبع تصميم المعايير الدولية ويعتمد تصميم النمطي التكنولوجيا المتقدمة. يمكن أن تشخيص جميع أنواع أنظمة التحكم البنزين والديزل بسرعة فائقة وسهولة، ويتضمن برنامج مميز جداً خصوصا بالنسبة للصين وأوروبا وأمريكا واليابان وماليزيا وكوريا وهلم جرا.
مع جهاز (أف كار) بامكانك الإستغناء عن إقتناء مجموعة من الأجهزة الخاصة والشاملة لما تكلف من مبالغ طائلة وعدم سهولة التعامل معها ، وهذا هدف شركتنا جهاز واحد بإمكانه تقديم جميع الحلول وسعر مناسب


----------



## FCAR (12 فبراير 2013)




----------

